# Can rooting cause hardware issues?



## jvu316 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, basically, my old S3 was working fine then one day its headphone jack got defective. So i got my replacement phone today and i was wondering if rooting was the cause of the hardware going bad?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I highly doubt rooting your phone caused your headphone jack to go bad. It was probably a faulty jack that was in your phone that shorted out. Now if you had your phone oc'd way to high and it went into melt down then i would say yes.


----------



## jvu316 (Aug 14, 2012)

I used synergyrom and didn't do any OCING


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

It was more than likely a faulty jack then.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jr313 said:


> It was more than likely a faulty jack then.


This.


----------

